# Considering moving to Madeira for retirement



## ttruong2000 (6 mo ago)

My wife and I are interested in moving to Madeira for our retirement. Very new in the process and hoping to get as much information as we can before making the plunge. We are scheduled visit in November 5-11, 2022 to check out possible locations for lot or villa. Would love to meet and speak to your experience as Madeira expat. 

Sincerely yours,

Thanh Truong


----------

